
The chaos at HQ Trivia after its young cofounder’s sudden death - bilifuduo
https://www.businessinsider.com/inside-the-employee-mutiny-against-hq-trivias-ceo-2019-4
======
microwavecamera
Paywalled. Disabling JS works for now.

